# My NC- Only humi



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Although I eagerly await my WaxingMoon humi, I had an immediate need to properly house my ever-growing NC collection.

Thanks to some very kind bombs (Tashaz & jessejava187) as well as some excellent help from King of the BOTLs G-Man, I have had to get a humi dedicated to only NC cigars. Up to now they have been doing time in the tupperdor with my CC boxes.

I managed to score this little baby on fleabay along with a Cigar Spa humidifier (works great - now in the tupperdor), a V cutter and a leather 3 finger holder:










I made a small crumb catcher/aerator to sit above my bead holder - the bottom of a box of H.Uppman something or others. I simply drilled some holes in it and hot-glued some soda pop caps so it stood a bit above the bead holders.










Here is the bottom layer










Layer 1










Layer 2










Last layer










Still to come - my trinidad farmhouse humi, my office humi and hopefully in about 2 weeks my CC-Coffin by WaxingMoon.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

What are the small nub sized cigars with the light blue band? Nice looking Humi!


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice stash! I am awaiting my WaxingMoon humidor too!...a CC-Coffin, do please explain.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looking good jose!

a trinidad farmhouse?
i am so jealous of that...lol


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see that Farmhouse too! How did you find that?!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice stash ! What are those Nub-like cigars with the blue bands ?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> Nice stash ! What are those Nub-like cigars with the blue bands ?


Copycat! I asked first!!:bitchslap:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Man... I must be tired cause I sure as hell ain't drunk...


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

I too would like to know what those sky-blue banded cigars are... they look tasty.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

great looking stash there, Jose.

One thing though. I would warn you against laying cigars directly atop beads. When beads release moisture, they don't release it at any specific percentile. They just dump it. When sat directly atop the beads, the cigars are getting a straight shot of moisture and will absorb it more quickly than the beads can draw it back in.

Hope that made sense :dunno:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice selections of smokes! Liga Privada, Opus, and those Nub looking things. op2: Ohh la la.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking great! But I have to admit that the fact that you are getting a trinidad farmhouse stole all my attention. Please post pics when it arrives so I can live vicariously though you!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You have a very nice selection, and a nice humidor. You're going to have to post pics when you get your other humis.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice Humi


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Copycat! I asked first!!:bitchslap:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Man... I must be tired cause I sure as hell ain't drunk...


Lol ! yes you did....should have noticed. However, we still don't have an answer:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Woo hoo.. nice looking humi there Jose, sometimes fleabay can be very useful.. As for those NCs.. wow just love them.. 

As for the Chinchallero's (small blue banded cigars) Hmmmm love them.. but then the only ones ive had have come from you :bounce:


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats a nice humi you got there an a good collection of sticks


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great Humi and sticks Jose!


----------

